# Green Giant



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

C'mon tiger muskie!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice...

Hope you catch some!


----------



## basinboy (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like fun. What rod weight do you use for tiger muskie? I want to tie up some bunnies and try my luck at one. Also, are those hourglass eyes or just the stick on kind?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

basinboy said:


> Looks like fun. What rod weight do you use for tiger muskie? I want to tie up some bunnies and try my luck at one. Also, are those hourglass eyes or just the stick on kind?


I'd suggest an 8 or 10 weight. I don't use weighted eyes on these, preferring to let my line dictate the depth of the fly. These are the stick-on holographic eyes, which are then cemented into place when the epoxy head is formed.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Why such short hooks? I've seen a lot of fish miss flies or grab them by the tail (not muskies but trout, bass salmon and steelhead) and I don't get why people put long streamers on a short hooks. Does it mess up the action or something?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> Why such short hooks?


It's true, certain species tend to bump/stun prey or grab at the tail end and in either case you run the risk of missing the hit. Some people tie longer streamers like these with "stinger" hooks trailing and I have a few of those in my box as well.

When you tie on a strong saltwater hook, the weight of the hook becomes a problem. This fly is sitting on a size 2/0, and the fly is very heavy even with this length. If this hook was 5" long it would simply be too massive and would sink like a rock. Fish like tarpon or muskie that tend to inhale baitfish usually either hit the whole fly or let it pass by.

It's also true that you want that long tail for the distinct swimming action. The best solution if you find yourself missing strikes is the second stinger hook, trailed on strong monofilament about 4" back.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

This is what I tied in hopes of getting into a muskie:[attachment=1:2dvpzez2]perch pattern.JPG[/attachment:2dvpzez2]
I only tried it for a half hour dinner break between wakeboarding sessions last summer, I think I'll incorporate a lot of zonker strips on the next version. Maybe I'll try a shorter hook too.

I gave this guy a shot on the Weber today, saw a hog nip at it but he even missed the stinger.[attachment=0:2dvpzez2]sculpin.JPG[/attachment:2dvpzez2]


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice flies fellas. I'm with you, Scott. Stingers on long streamers make a huge diference in trout. Like Thresher said, most predatory fish either inhale the entire fly or eat it head first. For a stinger, try the Gamakatsu B10S. Makes a great stinger hook or a primary hook for tube flies. Shorter shank, wide gape, and ungodly sharp.


----------

